# Copiar Emmc, disco duro de ezbook3 pro.



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

Buenas el disco duro de un ezbook3 pro (emmc) para copiarlo hay que desoldarlo? Entiendo que en tiendas especializadas pueden hacerme un duplicado. Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 5, 2018)

Pues puedes poner un disco externo y clonarlo, hay programas que te permiten clonar sin quitar el disco


----------



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

El problema es que el ordenador no arranca  no consigo que vaya

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 5, 2018

Supongo que una empresa que se dedique a recuperar datos si no consigo arrancarlo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2018)

¿Tampoco arranca desde USB?

Supongo que poder se podrá desoldar pero no va a ser sencillo.


----------



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

Este es el problema en si 
Buenas tengo un problema con un pc Jumper ezbook pro 3, os cuento el pc tiene Windows corrupto en un principio, me llega a la pantalla donde te da la opción de recuperar o reparar pero cuando le das a la opción refresca la pantalla y si le das otra vez se apaga, y además cuando vuelves a arrancar a veces se queda en negro y no hace nada, probé con un live de Ubuntu y con un Windows 10 para ver si lo reparaba o rescataba los datos pero ninguno de los dos me deja pasar más allá de la pantalla de opciones, tiene pinta de ser RAM? Que más opciones puedo tener para recuperar la info del hdd antes de plantearme llevarlo a que me lo desuelden voy a probar hoy con el puppy aver.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 5, 2018)

No conozco ese portatil en concreto, pero lo que si que me suena a chino es eso de "desoldar" el disco duro. Es la primera vez que lo leo.
Los discos duros lo habitual y normal es que vayan conectados mediante sus correspondientes conectores de datos y alimentacion.
Por tanto y si lo de que vaya soldado fuese un error vuestro, se puede extraer el disco y conectarlo mediante el adaptador adecuado, (IDE o SATA), a un USB de otro PC que funcione correctamente y desde ahi copiarlo, rescatar los datos deseados, e incluso clonarlo. Para la conexion yo suelo utilizar la plaquita y alimentador de una caja para disco externo, que tengo desmontada para estos casos.

Saludos.


----------



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

Lleva un disco duro emmc que es como un chip que va soldado a la placa base de ahí mi problema que habría que sacarlo de ahí....


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 5, 2018)

Intentaste cambiar la memoria RAM por unas que sepas que anda? Quizas el problema este ahi y no en el disco duro.


----------



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

Gracias Juanma eso es lo que nos falta por comprobar de nuevo la RAM y echarlo a andar con Linux live. Me lo van a hacer el finde. Es lo único q ya puede ser


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 5, 2018)

Morty dijo:


> Lleva un disco duro emmc que es como un chip que va soldado a la placa base de ahí mi problema que habría que sacarlo de ahí....



OK, no conocia este tipo de disco duro. En ese caso "no he dicho nada".
Acabo de leer sobre ese tipo de memoria y lo cierto es que lo unico que me quedo claro es que las utilizan solo por motivos economicos y para bajar el precio de los dispositivos que las montan.
Como dije antes, no conozco ese portatil, ni sus caracteristicas. Pero desde esta perspectiva comento por si fuese posible, ¿lleva sitio fisico donde meter un disco duro normal o SSD de 2,5?, ¿en caso afirmativo, se podria eliminar la memoria eMMC y dejar solo el HD o SSD, manteniendo las caracteristicas en cuanto a posibilidad de instalar el SO y arranque?.
Como ves de ser posible eso, podria ser la solucion mas adecuada y ademas te quitarias posibles problemas futuros.

Saludos.

P.D.: Reedito para decirte que hay modelos que llevan una bahia para unidades SSD del tipo M2. Como el de la foto.


----------



## Morty (Jul 5, 2018)

Si normalmente la gente hace eso pero tengo un archivo valioso en el disco duro y me interesa recuperarlo y el portátil no arranca. Por eso me interesa copiar este tipo de memoria


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 7, 2018)

Mm no creo que sea ram cuando la ram falla pita el BIOS.
Intenta con: hirens boot USB
Es un arrancador muy liviano y trae una versión recortada de win xp


----------



## Morty (Jul 7, 2018)

Ya se ha probado eso . Gracias


----------



## analogico (Jul 7, 2018)

el   disco duro  es un chip









no se si existan esas tiendas especializadas para eso, pero si existen reparadores de notebook


----------



## Morty (Jul 7, 2018)

Si un emmc soldado


----------

